# What STFH situation or situations are you most fearful of?



## Huzzah (Dec 28, 2018)

The title says it.
Personally, I am most nervous about:
a EMP attack wiping out a major power grid or a major country, 
A nuclear bomb doing its thing,
And a government takeover or dictatorship (or other things like that

Tell me your SHTF phobias.

From me:vs_rocking_banana:

PS: sorry if this is in the wrong channel im new


----------



## Maine-Marine (Mar 7, 2014)

Sudden events that I have no time to react to

a volcano opening up in the middle of Pittsburgh

earthquake that changes course of local river

everything else.. emp, economic collapse, antichrist, pandemic/most other events allow for time to think and plan

to be clear and I not scared of any event.. I would just prefer event that allow me time weigh options


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

A Clinton as POTUS


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

The only thing that would terrify me is Texas turning blue. Anything else would be a major concern.

One major concern will be my neighbors. My plan is to bug in.


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

Mad Trapper said:


> A Clinton as POTUS


That would be a Twilight Zone scenario.


----------



## Maine-Marine (Mar 7, 2014)

Mad Trapper said:


> A Clinton as POTUS


got a cold shiver down my spine


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

inceptor said:


> That would be a Twilight Zone scenario.


What do I know?

Some here label me as a "liberal".


----------



## jimb1972 (Nov 12, 2012)

1. massive eruption of yellowstone
2. biological weapons
3. impact of large object from space
Most other scenarios can be adapted to, but those could literally end the human race.


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

P.S. say hi,

others here will accept You better


----------



## Annie (Dec 5, 2015)

From watching my loved ones suffer, _deliver me Jesus._


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

Annie said:


> From watching my loved ones suffer, _deliver me Jesus._


Can't beat that Annie.

God bless them and You


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

Annie said:


> From watching my loved ones suffer, _deliver me Jesus._


Something Annie, wish you a Merry....


----------



## Annie (Dec 5, 2015)

Mad Trapper said:


> Can't beat that Annie.
> 
> God bless them and You


Thanks, for you too! @Mad Trapper Merry Christmas and Happy New Year!


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

The idiots …. their ideas and numbers keep growing.


----------



## Chipper (Dec 22, 2012)

Liberals taking control of government again.


----------



## Illini Warrior (Jan 24, 2015)

Tell me your SHTF phobias.

not bitching at you - obviously a newbie trying to find your way ....

but some advise >>>>> to a PREPPER there are nooooo SHTF "phobias" - there are SHTFs - events - some more probable than others - but there's disasters allll the freaking time time that defy normalcy & nature and overcome insurmontable safeguards to occur ... IE the Japanese nuke reactor problem

your "phobia" is negative and connotation of a mental condition - something the naive sheeple use to justify THEIR unpreparedness - and most certainly use against certain aspects of prepping >>>> LIKE GUN OWNERSHIP


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

One disaster is as bad as any other. Well, except for that Hillary thing. :tango_face_grin: I don't lay awake at night worrying about any one particular event. Prepare for the most likely, which will encompass quite a few of the less likely scenarios as well.


----------



## Yavanna (Aug 27, 2018)

As I live in a country with no vulcanoes, earthquakes and hurricanes ( and there ever was to have a hurricane here, I am pretty far inland), I think the most " out of control" event could be an epidemy. Or people rioting, that could happen, but I live in a smaller town, so it would be small riots here 
Back to the epidemy thing: my country has a poor overall health system, many people live to close in the cities, people tend to hug and kiss when meeting a friend, and folks travel a lot... So, any deadly disease would spread like a wildfire. I plant to shut the door and bug in. If I can, I will someday get a bug out location, far away from everything. Isolation could be my best resource. 
Others event you cannot really prep for, like alliens attack, zombie apocalipse ( haha for those), the biblic Apocalipse, etc...


----------



## The Tourist (Jun 9, 2016)

I live at the end of what's known as "tornado alley." It's a 45 degree track from Iowa through Madison where tornadoes form. On two occasions I've seen complete neighborhoods destroyed. One tornado cut a swath through Stoughton that flattened their bank.

Here's the odd part. The president of the bank and his wife are our friends. They have a "safe room" and were running towards it when the tornado hit their house. It tossed them both through a wall and onto their front lawn. The house was totally gone when my wife and I brought supplies, so the safe room wasn't that safe...


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

inceptor said:


> That would be a Twilight Zone scenario.


So would that Bozo guy that ran agianst Cruz, or the Brain dead woman that won in NYC.


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

Mad Trapper said:


> So would that Bozo guy that ran agianst Cruz, or the Brain dead woman that won in NYC.


There is serious talk about him running for president................ They must be desperate...........


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

inceptor said:


> There is serious talk about him running for president................ They must be desperate...........


Lets hope Bozo crawls back under where he came from.

I think we were lucky the Dems nominated the H-Beast 2016. So many people truly hate/distrust the Clintons they went to Trump. The 3rd party candidates were not impressive.

Gary Johnson I voted for 2012 instead of The Twit/RyNO ticket, what the GOP did to Ron Paul I couldn't stand the stench too, but Johnson flaked out 2016.

Besides it was Trump or H-Beast, what choice was there?


----------



## tompod1818 (Dec 8, 2018)

Am new. What does SHTF stand for?
I had training at the Monroe Institute in out of body techniques. They really work. Once you experience it, fear goes away as the next level we go to (astral) is a wonderful experience. And we look down on the physical with detachment. But for now, we must bide our time as we are serving life sentences here on earth. No parole, & do not try to escape as the sentence is more reincarnation.
My guess: an EMT burst by North Korea, followed by economic collapse. Then it gets really bad, with nuclear exchange likely. The newly discovered Bible Code (see the program on National Geographic channel) indicates Korea will be destroyed. Remember, no one can predict dates. No one. The US had been particularly good about delaying the inevitable, aided by most people's dependence on denial. But it will start when we least expect.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

tompod1818 said:


> Am new. What does SHTF stand for?
> I had training at the Monroe Institute in out of body techniques. They really work. Once you experience it, fear goes away as the next level we go to (astral) is a wonderful experience. And we look down on the physical with detachment. But for now, we must bide our time as we are serving life sentences here on earth. No parole, & do not try to escape as the sentence is more reincarnation.
> My guess: an EMT burst by North Korea, followed by economic collapse. Then it gets really bad, with nuclear exchange likely. The newly discovered Bible Code (see the program on National Geographic channel) indicates Korea will be destroyed. Remember, no one can predict dates. No one. The US had been particularly good about delaying the inevitable, aided by most people's dependence on denial. But it will start when we least expect.


SHTF - Shit Hits the Fan.


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

I keep having negative thoughts about Antifa and Black Lies Matter joining forces with the fake news media and assorted other democrats and getting the data base to come kill old retired cops. I know it aint ratiional..but yes we are loaded and unlocked on many areas over here.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

bigwheel said:


> I keep having night marres about Antifa and Black Lies Matter joining forces with the fake news media and assorted other democrats and getting the data base to come kill old retired cops. I know it aint ratiional..but yes we are loaded and unlocked on many areas over here.


Just have an out-of-body experience. Float above it all. You'll be safe. I suppose. lain:


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

Whew thanks. You seem pretty good at interpreting dreams. I was just teasing about having night mares. I do have one consitent dreeam when drinving in my classic Lexus my big brother gave me a few years back... when it starts raining or snowing and or I get lost and cant figger out where I am headed and can see nothing. Whatcha think?


----------



## StratMaster (Dec 26, 2017)

I think economic collapse most likely, and am prepared for it as well as I can be I guess.
The worst possible scenario? Something like "The Stand" where something especially nasty gets loose like a weaponized smallpox.


----------



## Demitri.14 (Nov 21, 2018)

MICHEAL Obama running for Pres !


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

inceptor said:


> There is serious talk about him running for president................ They must be desperate...........


I have heard Beto compared to Oblunder and the way he first won the presidency. He is an out and out socialist, free shit for everyone will buy a lot of votes. In every debate with Cruz he had no answers when asked how he was going to pay for all his free shit for everyone policies, at least none that he is willing to state publicly. I am betting he runs in 2020.

Beto would fall into the establishment DNC apparatus. As for the communist Alexandria Ocasio-Cortez, She is outside the party construct, she is ignorant of history, stupid, and extremely dangerous.


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

Prepared One said:


> I have heard Beto compared to Oblunder and the way he first won the presidency. He is an out and out socialist, free shit for everyone will buy a lot of votes. In every debate with Cruz he had no answers when asked how he was going to pay for all his free shit for everyone policies, at least none that he is willing to state publicly. I am betting he runs in 2020.
> 
> Beto would fall into the establishment DNC apparatus. *As for the communist Alexandria Ocasio-Cortez, She is outside the party construct, she is ignorant of history, stupid, and extremely dangerous.*


Which means she'll probably be his running mate.


----------



## The Tourist (Jun 9, 2016)

bigwheel said:


> I keep having negative thoughts about Antifa and Black Lies Matter joining forces with the fake news media and assorted other democrats and getting the data base to come kill old retired cops. I know it aint ratiional..but yes we are loaded and unlocked on many areas over here.


I'm a hypochondriac, but this scenario doesn't bother me.

I have a theory that if a violent group has a "persona" it generates a fear that really isn't there.

Here's an example. Let's suppose you've never been to Madison. As you drive down East Washington Avenue, you turn to me and say, _"Who are all those black guys?"_ I simply respond, _"Oh, those are our local bangers."_

Now if you've met "real bangers" you might be afraid. Ours are the ones that are so lame they were thrown out of Chicago.

I told you this to set up an analogy about any group that seems to have a religious backing or are part of a national movement. So if I introduced you to my quasi-midget cousin as a driver for the Mafia, you might be polite to him no matter how coarse he became. We judge jihadists that way.

Let me make your dreams clear up to unicorns and Susan Anton. First off let's discuss intellect--a jihadist supported himself mucking out camel paddocks. He's too stupid to realize that all his superiors are old and the boneheads that blow themselves up are his age. His knowledge of the real Qoran probably equals what a plumber knows about an atomic accelerator. So imagine a guy who smells like dromedary urine and feces raking the stalls and you got a real good look at him, you'd probably say _"I hope this idiot presses the right button..."_

A jihadist is a banger is a pusher is a biker. BTW, I was a biker so I know. Even their superiors think they're stupid.

After all, they were taught to fly, but not how to land. The head imam knows they can't learn two things!

Sweet dreams.


----------



## SDF880 (Mar 28, 2013)

Fire! I don't want this place to go up like the compound in TX did!


----------



## schpier (Aug 9, 2015)

Asteroid impact
Virus pandemic
Thermonuclear
Political / fascist tyranny




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jayhawker (Jan 3, 2019)

It's hard to rank them in order, but the most pressing and likely threat I see is an economic collapse. The petrodollar won't maintain it's value once OPEC stops trading in dollars. I also think that people aren't taking into account enough the threat of artificial intelligence to the human race. Robotic soldiers are a very real coming threat. Already we are waging wars that are largely robotic overseas, and such a scenario could very well happen here within the next hundred years. Nanotechnology could prove lethal and pervasive. 

An authoritarian technocracy with the power to surveil everyone everywhere at all times thanks to a worldwide net of microscopic cameras and listening devices distributed by the wind and coordinated by a centralized artificial intelligence. As AI becomes more and more advanced there is also the real possibility that it goes rogue and becomes sentient itself. 

Engineered bioweapons could be unleashed onto the population by bad actors covertly, therefore not providing any clear target to retaliate against. 

Finally, there is peak phosphorous. We have the capability to cheaply mass produce nitrogen using the haber method, but we can't mass produce phosphorous. Phosphorus is mined and it is absolutely necessary for plants to grow. It is a finite resource like oil. Once the phosphorous starts to run out the price will go up and the price of food will also go up. As it further diminishes it is likely that the price of food just keeps climbing. Unfortunately there is not a convenient replacement for phosphorus like there is with oil. When the oil runs out hopefully we will be able to use batteries and electricity produced in other ways. When peak phosphorus hits in about 2030 as it is predicted to do our population will be permanently effected unless a way is invented to somehow produce it. 

Instead of using cheaply applied and sterile sprayed or granulated fertilizers farmers will be forced to go back to using manure and sewage as fertilizers on all their crops because the phosphorous cycle doesn't include a gaseous form of phosphorous. Once it is depleted in soil it is just depleted unless it is somehow replenished by adding manure or sewage to soil. A massive amount of radically different tools and infrastructure will have to be implemented. We have literally flushed trillions of pounds of phosphorous into the ocean that we will likely never get back because we haven't thought to try to conserve this resource and it is not very simple or cost effective to try to extract it back out of the ocean water. Food production levels will likely never recover back to the rates that we were able to achieve during the late 1900's and early 2000's for this reason because so much phosphorous has been taken out of the "poop on the ground, eat the food that grows, then poop on the ground again" cycle that used to move it around terrestrial areas. This transition will likely result in the short term scarcity of food and the starvation of millions throughout the world. Millions of starving people riot and cause social and political disruptions.


----------



## Inor (Mar 22, 2013)

Jayhawker said:


> An authoritarian technocracy with the power to surveil everyone everywhere at all times thanks to a worldwide net of microscopic cameras and listening devices distributed by the wind and coordinated by a centralized artificial intelligence.


An "authoritarian technocracy" is a definite concern. We have that already. They do not need a worldwide net of microscopic cameras and listening devices. Most of you have already given them that information for free by carrying a cell phone everywhere you go - even without using it. As far as the "centralized artificial intelligence"...

I HATE the term "artificial intelligence". There is nothing intelligent about it. It is nothing more than mathematical formulas that are applied over and over again to a large set of data to try and identify some statistical relationship between them. For example, after studying the purchasing records of career criminals, many of them purchase pistachio ice cream, buy sex toys and buy gas at Shell stations. An "AI" algorithm might be able to identify those relationships, whereas a human likely would not. But does that mean that every pervert than like pistachio ice cream is a career criminal? Of course not.

All the AI part does is help to identify relationships that might be otherwise overlooked. The problem comes in when HUMANS place too much faith in the statistics of "AI" models.



Jayhawker said:


> As AI becomes more and more advanced there is also the real possibility that it goes rogue and becomes sentient itself.


That is PURE SCIENCE FICTION, NOT POSSIBLE and nothing but media hype and nonsense.

Modern computers are capable of only 2 options "yes" and "no", "true" and "false', "1" or "0" - period. That is all. Every single "artificial intelligence" algorithm has to introduce artificial noise to account for the case of "maybe" to even remotely resemble reality. Usually that means randomly dropping some data out of the "learning process". But then, how does a computer that only understands "yes" and "no", decide on what is random?

Answer: It doesn't. Computers, by themselves, cannot generate truly random values, period. So it is mathematically impossible for an "ai" algorithm to become sentient. There is even great debate whether quantum computers (if they can ever be created) will be truly possible of true "yes", "no", "maybe" choices.

But worrying about your "smart toaster" becoming self-aware and roasting your scrotum to a nice golden brown on both sides is not valid. Sorry, it makes for great fiction but is not possible using mathematics within the real number system.


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

Inor said:


> An "authoritarian technocracy" is a definite concern. We have that already. They do not need a worldwide net of microscopic cameras and listening devices. Most of you have already given them that information for free by carrying a cell phone everywhere you go - even without using it. As far as the "centralized artificial intelligence"...
> 
> I HATE the term "artificial intelligence". There is nothing intelligent about it. It is nothing more than mathematical formulas that are applied over and over again to a large set of data to try and identify some statistical relationship between them. For example, after studying the purchasing records of career criminals, many of them purchase pistachio ice cream, buy sex toys and buy gas at Shell stations. An "AI" algorithm might be able to identify those relationships, whereas a human likely would not. But does that mean that every pervert than like pistachio ice cream is a career criminal? Of course not.
> 
> ...


I have been keeping an eye on my microwave. Every now and again, when my back is turned and I am far enough away, I could swear it tells me my coffee is warmed by going ding-ding........................ MF'er. :tango_face_grin:


----------



## hawgrider (Oct 24, 2014)

Huzzah said:


> The title says it.
> Personally, I am most nervous about:
> a EMP attack wiping out a major power grid or a major country,
> A nuclear bomb doing its thing,
> ...


My shit hit the fan phobia is wind damage to Kentucky's supply of bourbon aging in the distillery barns.

Please lord don't ever let that happen and please feed all the starving children in New Guinna.


----------



## The Tourist (Jun 9, 2016)

This might seem odd. but if I'm holding a knife, I'm not truly afraid. I haven't (as of yet) started twirling a polished edge through my fingers, but if it bleeds, I don't fear it.

Now, I've tossed my EDC up on my polishing fixture and forgot to retrieve it while I was sitting in the mall cafe' in "my chair." I actually felt a bit of 'nakedness' even though I was also carrying a KImber .45 ACP.

Some religions of the east have "worry beads." The owners rub them between their fingers and it calms them. Good cutlery, properly polished, gives me the same sense of security. BTW, I did find the perfect folder for me.


----------



## WhatTheHeck (Aug 1, 2018)

Jayhawker said:


> It's hard to rank them in order, but the most pressing and likely threat I see is an economic collapse. The petrodollar won't maintain it's value once OPEC stops trading in dollars. I also think that people aren't taking into account enough the threat of artificial intelligence to the human race. Robotic soldiers are a very real coming threat. Already we are waging wars that are largely robotic overseas, and such a scenario could very well happen here within the next hundred years. Nanotechnology could prove lethal and pervasive.
> 
> An authoritarian technocracy with the power to surveil everyone everywhere at all times thanks to a worldwide net of microscopic cameras and listening devices distributed by the wind and coordinated by a centralized artificial intelligence. As AI becomes more and more advanced there is also the real possibility that it goes rogue and becomes sentient itself.
> 
> ...


Interesting post.

In regards to crops and fertilizers, it is possible to grow crops with out the chemical inputs.
But it requires pasture, livestock, and crop rotation, and lead-follow series in the livestock.
I do this now.

Can it be done on a large scale? I believe so. It would require a major change in farming paradigm.

I can not speak to if the transition would lead to starvation or how it would impact food prices.

Regardless, if SHTF and chemical inputs were no longer available or for that matter fuel, practicing non-off farm dependent methods now will get one that much further then.


----------



## WhatTheHeck (Aug 1, 2018)

My latest fear would be Democrats take the White House and both houses of Congress in 2020.


----------



## The Resister (Jul 24, 2013)

Huzzah said:


> The title says it.
> Personally, I am most nervous about:
> a EMP attack wiping out a major power grid or a major country,
> A nuclear bomb doing its thing,
> ...


I'm late to the party, so I won't read the other posts until I make mine so as to not be influenced by them. I'll just tell you my opinion:

After about 40 years being a prepper - before it was even called that, in the short term, there is only one thing that will cause the American people to get mad enough to get their boxers in a bunch. It isn't socialism, communism, nor the fact that Muslims (whose religion is antithetical to our foundational principles) are beginning to occupy elective office up to. and including, the presidency. Liberals, leftists. Democrats, Social Democrats, and even Bernie Sanders have the potential to take our guns and* when* they do, I don't think people will fight back.

When the people rebelled and tossed tea in the harbor, it was not the amount of the tax, it was the principle. So, when Donnie the Chump Trump outlawed bump stocks while violating THREE provisions in the Constitution, our reaction was to do nothing. My biggest fear now is that Americans have been dumbed down and programmed to the point that no insult, no attack on the public Liberties, and no assault on their natural, inherent, God given, *unalienable*, absolute, and irrevocable Rights is worthy of public outrage. So, in my view, the excrement done interacted with the electric oscillating device and we are in the process of going down right now. The takeover is in progress and there is NO resistance.

At best, If those suffering from TDS don't get their wall, a minor skirmish will ensue, but will quickly be repelled to be followed by outlawing weapons AND gladly signed into law by Trump. It will be "_necessary_" after all and like the people in Australia and Great Britain, Americans will go along. If anyone wants to come and take the U.S. - say like China, we won't resist. If we won't stand shoulder to shoulder and defend the Constitution now, what's going to change when the liberals get the Senate?


----------



## Jayhawker (Jan 3, 2019)

For the record Inor, I wasn't claiming that we currently have the technological capability to create an advanced AI at this point in time. What I am saying is that it is inevitable that our computational power will continue to get more and more advanced. There are people working on trinary systems that mimic the behavior of human neurons. Binary code has 0 or 1. Trinary has 0, 1, 2. Human neurons have three states that are physically possible. Not firing, firing, and getting ready to fire. Every single one of your neurons has only these three states. If there were a computer capable of moving with sensory inputs that was designed to behave like a human brain, it could end up being really dangerous to humanity. 

Is it the stuff of science fiction to talk about it as if it is already here? Sure. It's not "science fiction" to talk about something that may happen. "That's never gonna happen" isn't a very good argument. The same thing could be said about pandemics or EMPs or CMEs. The fact that something hasn't happened yet doesn't mean it will never happen. Depending on your age it may be less or more likely during your lifetime. 

There is a famous old twilight zone episode I believe that features a man using his "super advanced" home computer (the size of a whole room) to print out a newspaper and check the weather and work from home. These were considered scifi concepts in the sixties and early seventies. Nobody back then could have even fathomed the communications and computational powers that exist in your phone today. The whole world would appear to be a scifi show to a time traveller. In the next 40 years it is likely there will be humanoid robots designed to work in our homes and fields as robotic slaves, doing all the hand work that we do ourselves today. 

The mechanical tech is already almost there. There is a commercially sold robot chef that can cook 2000 recipes using 2 robotic hands. There already is a commercially sold robotic garden that can do everything but pick the produce, and they are working on pickers with robotic hands for things that bruise easily like tomatoes etc that can't be harvested with traditional harvesters. I don't think it's scifi to believe that robots may become an actual threat during my lifetime or the lifetime of the next couple generations. With military robotics, they are programming robots to have a survival instinct. If they make military ground drones too smart, then we face the terrifying prospect of machines smarter than us with survival instincts programmed in. Look, it's not top on my list. But it's on there for a reason.


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

Jayhawker said:


> For the record Inor, I wasn't claiming that we currently have the technological capability to create an advanced AI at this point in time.


Actually we do have the technology. She was officially made a Saudi citizen a while back.


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

what do the lady parts look like?


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

bigwheel said:


> what do the lady parts look like?


I have no interest in peeking.


----------



## Comms (Dec 25, 2019)

I'm honestly afraid of a world where SHTF and everyone interpreted it as a normal occurrence. 

Think Modern China, where your face is used to track your movements in real time. Your private messages simply discussing current events get everyone involved in the discussion arrested. All of these things are accepted as facts of life and even worse seen as the only way to ensure "Societal Harmony" in a mostly homogeneous state that is desperate to stay in a time long passed and is trying desperately NOT to change with the rest of the world.


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

It looks like the big democrat ghettos are becoming unmanageable for the cops. Not sure how to cure or contain the madness unless it be some kind of Martial Law Plan sorta like the Guvnor of VA is planning to take the AR's away from the red necks. hmmm


----------



## jimcosta (Jun 11, 2017)

Excellent article by Mike Adams:

Ten things that could ignite a full-blown civil war in 2020&#8230; and any of these ten could happen AT ANY TIME


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

jimcosta said:


> Excellent article by Mike Adams:
> 
> Ten things that could ignite a full-blown civil war in 2020&#8230; and any of these ten could happen AT ANY TIME


Jim,
I found #10 highly interesting.


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

A Watchman said:


> Jim,
> I found #10 highly interesting.


Indeed! In trying to figure out just what the wicked witch of the west is up to by withholding the articles I had not thought of that angle. Pelosi ain't stupid, an evil twisted bitch, yes, but not stupid.


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

Part of #5 is incorrect. As a ham, I have been following this somewhat. It was one administrator who wanted a ham repeater taken down or pay a huge amount to use the tower it was situated on. The last I heard they finally got it worked out and the repeater is up and running.

#10 wouldn't surprise me though. But, if she were successful in that, with 8 members of the courts, then if or when the trial hits SCOTUS the conservatives would have a majority if memory serves me correctly. RBG is more of an activist than a judge so the left would lose an asset.


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

jimcosta said:


> Excellent article by Mike Adams:
> 
> Ten things that could ignite a full-blown civil war in 2020&#8230; and any of these ten could happen AT ANY TIME


THANKS for the item, I flagged both this site and civil war news, not much of an I-net surfer.

The possible scenarios are close, I have seen UN troops (blacks) with AK's here a while back at a military base,

no idea what they were doing there but they did have some BMP's, they did have their 12.7 machine guns mounted .

The first thing to do is get some anti armor weapons to bring par, I know where to get them and plenty of small arms ammo.


----------



## Annie (Dec 5, 2015)

Whatever the situation, if it lasts more than for more than three weeks time, people will start losing it. So if you prep for _anything major_, prep for civil unrest, too.

Two weeks after Sandy hit, I started thinking about that. At that point (2012), I had kept a stocked pantry in the kitchen; put back some supplies. But I clearly remember that moment when the lightbulb went off in my brain: I need to prepare for riots, looting and lawlessness if supermarkets are empty and the power outage goes on much longer.


----------



## Honkerhunteronhoth (Jan 2, 2020)

Annie said:


> Whatever the situation, if it lasts more than for more than three weeks time, people will start losing it. So if you prep for _anything major_, prep for civil unrest, too.
> 
> Two weeks after Sandy hit, I started thinking about that. At that point (2012), I had kept a stocked pantry in the kitchen; put back some supplies. But I clearly remember that moment when the lightbulb went off in my brain: I need to prepare for riots, looting and lawlessness if supermarkets are empty and the power outage goes on much longer.


Which seems kinda difficult in New Jersey with the limitations one has and the population density. Do you mind if I ask what some of your lessons learned were and course of action to address some of them?


----------



## Annie (Dec 5, 2015)

inceptor said:


> Part of #5 is incorrect. As a ham, I have been following this somewhat. It was one administrator who wanted a ham repeater taken down or pay a huge amount to use the tower it was situated on. The last I heard they finally got it worked out and the repeater is up and running.
> 
> #10 wouldn't surprise me though. But, if she were successful in that, with 8 members of the courts, then if or when the trial hits SCOTUS the conservatives would have a majority if memory serves me correctly. RBG is more of an activist than a judge so the left would lose an asset.


I think the Dems are hiding the fact that she's already dead. :tango_face_grin:


----------



## mcstalwart (Jan 2, 2020)

I would say martial law is really the only most likely scenario. Stock up on food and ammo, before it does happen.

Sent from my VS988 using Tapatalk


----------



## Annie (Dec 5, 2015)

Honkerhunteronhoth said:


> Which seems kinda difficult in New Jersey with the limitations one has and the population density. Do you mind if I ask what some of your lessons learned were and course of action to address some of them?


I realise there's limitations living here, but I'm a big fan of something's better than doing nothing. Basically the plan is to lay low and don't leave the house until things quiet down. Pray everyone makes it back to our house. At this point in time, that's about all I've got.


----------



## Honkerhunteronhoth (Jan 2, 2020)

Annie said:


> I realise there's limitations living here, but I'm a big fan of something's better than doing nothing. Basically the plan is to lay low and don't leave the house until things quiet down. Pray everyone makes it back to our house. At this point in time, that's about all I've got.


Well bugging is a solid option as long as you have the supply base to do so. You are right, something is better than nothing and being a refugee on the road is a solid no go. My state doubled in size when we had the eclipse in August of 2018 and portions were overwhelmed with tourists who sucked everything dry like a hoard of locusts. Seeing traffic on I-25 at a standstill was a bit of an eye opener! Sadly we are the hills people will try to run to with an imagined image of safety and security.


----------



## Honkerhunteronhoth (Jan 2, 2020)

mcstalwart said:


> I would say martial law is really the only most likely scenario. Stock up on food and ammo, before it does happen.
> 
> Sent from my VS988 using Tapatalk


More food and water. You won't really need that much ammo. A generator and fuel for it with spare propane tanks would be a better investment than 3,000 rounds for each caliber you own.


----------



## mcstalwart (Jan 2, 2020)

Honkerhunteronhoth said:


> More food and water. You won't really need that much ammo. A generator and fuel for it with spare propane tanks would be a better investment than 3,000 rounds for each caliber you own.


Hard to defend things you should already have without ammo.

Sent from my VS988 using Tapatalk


----------



## Annie (Dec 5, 2015)

Honkerhunteronhoth said:


> Well bugging is a solid option as long as you have the supply base to do so. You are right, something is better than nothing and being a refugee on the road is a solid no go. My state doubled in size when we had the eclipse in August of 2018 and portions were overwhelmed with tourists who sucked everything dry like a hoard of locusts. Seeing traffic on I-25 at a standstill was a bit of an eye opener! Sadly we are the hills people will try to run to with an imagined image of safety and security.


Depending on the situation NJ could get a lot of people fleeing from NYC in the North and/or Philadelphia in South Jersey.


----------



## Honkerhunteronhoth (Jan 2, 2020)

mcstalwart said:


> Hard to defend things you should already have without ammo.
> 
> Sent from my VS988 using Tapatalk


Which one can do with a shotgun and a 9 shells, and a Glock 19 with three magazines. But having a bunch of ammo is a bit overkill don't ya think? You can only eat a bullet once...How much do you think you really need to defend hearth and home?


----------



## Honkerhunteronhoth (Jan 2, 2020)

Annie said:


> Depending on the situation NJ could get a lot of people fleeing from NYC in the North and/or Philadelphia in South Jersey.


Sorry, trying not to pry as the FNG. But what options are you allowed to have for self defense?


----------



## mcstalwart (Jan 2, 2020)

Shotgun and 9mm won't impact any armor, good luck.

Sent from my VS988 using Tapatalk


----------



## Honkerhunteronhoth (Jan 2, 2020)

mcstalwart said:


> Shotgun and 9mm won't impact any armor, good luck.
> 
> Sent from my VS988 using Tapatalk


T-Box and Pelvic Girdle brother. Other places to go for besides center mass. It also depends on what kind of inserts you are equipped with.


----------



## paulag1955 (Dec 15, 2019)

I don't have a particular event that I'm more worried about than others. My fears center around having my daughters and grandchildren living out of state.


----------



## Demitri.14 (Nov 21, 2018)

The only thing that concerns me is that I am away from home when the SHTF event occurs and without any form of survival or defensive gear So I can get back home. That Is why I am swearing off Flying. If I can't drive there its not worth going to. My Truck is always well stocked on a trip.


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

Honkerhunteronhoth said:


> Which one can do with a shotgun and a 9 shells, and a Glock 19 with three magazines. But having a bunch of ammo is a bit overkill don't ya think? You can only eat a bullet once...How much do you think you really need to defend hearth and home?


9 shotgun shells is not enough for ONE-day of hunting rabbits/grouse. :vs_laugh: :vs_lol:

What you going TO DO, against 2-legged varmints intent on rape, plunder, and pillage? :vs_shocked: :vs_cry: :crying:

Shotgun and pistole, are fine up close, you NEED a rifle too......... And rounds for all and/or reloading supplies.

Kind of like having a nice truck/SUV with an empty gas tank. :vs_no_no_no:


----------



## Honkerhunteronhoth (Jan 2, 2020)

Mad Trapper said:


> Honkerhunteronhoth said:
> 
> 
> > Which one can do with a shotgun and a 9 shells, and a Glock 19 with three magazines. But having a bunch of ammo is a bit overkill don't ya think? You can only eat a bullet once...How much do you think you really need to defend hearth and home?
> ...


We don't waste shotgun shells on rabbits for starters.


----------



## Honkerhunteronhoth (Jan 2, 2020)

Honkerhunteronhoth said:


> Mad Trapper said:
> 
> 
> > Honkerhunteronhoth said:
> ...


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

Honkerhunteronhoth said:


> Which one can do with a shotgun and a 9 shells, and a Glock 19 with three magazines. But having a bunch of ammo is a bit overkill don't ya think? You can only eat a bullet once...How much do you think you really need to defend hearth and home?


Your thinking is flawed, it appears you only plan on one encounter, then SHTF is over, for you it is.

Never been in actual combat or the military have you?

Have any idea how much ammo is expended in a brief firefight???

Your idea of a load out will get your DT's removed in a hurry.

You can NEVER have enough ammunition.

Just a shotgun as a long gun will not cut it either, especially when the other guys have rifles, you loose.

There are a few of us here that have been in the combat arms in the past and know what is need to survive.


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

Honkerhunteronhoth said:


> We don't waste shotgun shells on rabbits for starters.


You ever run snowshoes in 4' of snow, with beagles? I guess not.

Gonna use your slingshot?


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

Honkerhunteronhoth said:


> We don't waste shotgun shells on rabbits for starters.


You get those with the shotgun or 9mm?


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

Honkerhunteronhoth said:


> We don't waste shotgun shells on rabbits for starters.


You do know there loads for big game and small?

I have 1'K of 6's and 1'K of 7-1/2's for small game and birds and a hell of a lot more of OO buck for two legged game.

Rabbits and similar sized game get 22LR HP from a suppressed rifle post SHTF.


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

Mad Trapper said:


> You get those with the shotgun or 9mm?


Your assuming they are his?


----------



## Honkerhunteronhoth (Jan 2, 2020)

SOCOM42 said:


> Your thinking is flawed, it appears you only plan on one encounter, then SHTF is over, for you it is.
> 
> Never been in actual combat or the military have you?
> 
> ...


I hope you realize you won't have Uncle Sugar's logistical might or assets to support your grand plans for continuous firefights in an event. Looking full retard might also ensure you donate your gear to the person who has you pegged long before you know they are watching you.








Remember those who live by the sword die by the sword.


----------



## Honkerhunteronhoth (Jan 2, 2020)

Mad Trapper said:


> You ever run snowshoes in 4' of snow, with beagles? I guess not.
> 
> Gonna use your slingshot?


Nope, rabbits are not exactly worth the time and effort. I would
be better off going after Honkers.


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

Honkerhunteronhoth said:


> I hope you realize you won't have Uncle Sugar's logistical might or assets to support your grand plans for continuous firefights in an event. Looking full retard might also ensure you donate your gear to the person who has you pegged long before you know they are watching you.
> View attachment 102391
> 
> 
> Remember those who live by the sword die by the sword.


You have no idea what I have or what I have been through.

You think I want to get into another firefight?

You think I am stupid enough not to know my surroundings, and any possible avenues of approach to here?

You are in the right place, Wyoming, out of reach of the general public such as where I am.

Some people do talk like primo, el Supremo asses.

I will say this, TIC TOCK.


----------



## Honkerhunteronhoth (Jan 2, 2020)

SOCOM42 said:


> You do know there loads for big game and small?
> 
> I have 1'K of 6's and 1'K of 7-1/2's for small game and birds and a hell of a lot more of OO buck for two legged game.
> 
> Rabbits and similar sized game get 22LR HP from a suppressed rifle post SHTF.


Then you might want to actually get some #5 shot for pheasant if they are around , #3 for ducks and BB for Geese. 
Alas shotgun shells for medium and big game won't work very well here.


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

Honkerhunteronhoth said:


> I hope you realize you won't have Uncle Sugar's logistical might or assets to support your grand plans for continuous firefights in an event. Looking full retard might also ensure you donate your gear to the person who has you pegged long before you know they are watching you.
> View attachment 102391
> 
> 
> Remember those who live by the sword die by the sword.


You're ignorant, or stupid, and barking up the WRONG tree with SOCOM42 concerning anything about firearms.


----------



## MountainGirl (Oct 29, 2017)

Mad Trapper said:


> You're ignorant, or stupid, and barking up the WRONG tree with SOCOM42 concerning anything about firearms.


:vs_laugh:


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

Honkerhunteronhoth said:


> Nope, rabbits are not exactly worth the time and effort. I would
> be better off going after Honkers.


So how big are the Honkers in Wyo? :devil:


----------



## Honkerhunteronhoth (Jan 2, 2020)

SOCOM42 said:


> You have no idea what I have or what I have been through.
> 
> You think I want to get into another firefight?
> 
> ...


Look at it from my perspective, all you are doing is preaching to somebody who lives in a rural place where everybody is armed to the teeth.


----------



## Honkerhunteronhoth (Jan 2, 2020)

Mad Trapper said:


> So how big are the Honkers in Wyo? :devil:


They are not called the ribeye of the sky for nothing.


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

I like @Mad Trapper, live on the eastern migratory flyway.

There are thousand of honkers that come here,

I live on a lake where many gaggles of hundreds settle in on the way, stay for a few days then move on,

replace by another group then another until the lake freezes over.

Then they move further south or back north in spring when thawed.

My golden retrievers go right up to them at a walk, grab, and bring them back to me, both spring and fall.

They can be taken with a 22 while they are on the beach, using subsonic rounds they will not scatter.

You can walk among them almost like with chickens while throwing them grain and cracked corn.


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

SOCOM42 said:


> I like @Mad Trapper, live on the eastern migratory flyway.
> 
> There are thousand of honkers that come here,
> 
> ...


Got some handy hounds there @SOCOM42!!!

Besides the migratory birds, we have some that stay year round. There is a portion of nearby river that almost never freezes and they overnight there and also feed. Their main feed is a dairy operation and they eat the grain out of the cow pies and the manure spread on the fields during winter. Looks like a bomber formation each morning and evening as they go back and forth. About 50-60 birds.

Here is a bird trick. Take the disposable paper water cups that look like dunce caps, coat the inside with tacky glue, and put some grain inside. Birds (turkeys too) will put their heads inside to get the grain and then will have a "mask" over their face. If they can't see you coming......... Note this is illegal and only for SHTF.

Another method the Natives used, was to dig a narrow ~ 3' deep trench, with sloping ends. Bait near the trench with grain and the trench itself. When a large bird gets inside the trench, it can't spread it's wings to fly away/escape. Another method only for SHTF.


----------

